# That "Old, Moldy" look question



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm wondering how to get that algae/mildew look on my statues and headstones. I can get the color with paint and add water to make it run, but I want the right texture and look also.


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Try sponging on a little drywall compound or Spackle first.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

New Orleans "House of Shock" uses Quickrete and watered down paint. Scroll down a bit....

Time in a spray bottle


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

You could check out this blog post by one of our members here Dave the Dead wrote: http://www.grimvisions.com/how-to/creating-lichens-on-a-prop-piece

To see the prop he created using this effect, check out this thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showpost.php?p=287246&postcount=75


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

My favorite is definitely Dave the Dead's lichen tutorial, it creates a fabulous look.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Dixie said:


> My favorite is definitely Dave the Dead's lichen tutorial, it creates a fabulous look.


I agree, love this technique. Hope to give it a try on my next piece for my 2010 display.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Haunted Bayou said:


> New Orleans "House of Shock" uses Quickrete and watered down paint. Scroll down a bit....
> 
> Time in a spray bottle


Wow, there are a ton of good tips in that link HB. Good find!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks, Jaybo. It really does have great information that anybody can use.

Of course it helps to have piles and piles of hurricane trash to get stuff from.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Definitely going to give these techniques a try. Thanks.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Can't believe I missedx this thread! I definietly haven't been paying attention...

Is this something like it?


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Revenant said:


> Can't believe I missedx this thread! I definietly haven't been paying attention...
> 
> Is this something like it?


Ya, something like that. I'm trying to make my statues and headstones look like they spent 100 years in a damp environment, like some of the old southern cemetaries look


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

I remember reading in the "How to Haunt Your House" book, I think that was the name, they cleaned their dryer screen and collected all the lint from it for months. Put it in a bucket and add green paint, mix it up, apply to tombstones and let dry. The paint dries differently leaving odd patches of green and the texture of the lint adds to the effect. You could add "highlights" of dark yellow and dark or light greens.


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Fiend4Halloween said:


> I remember reading in the "How to Haunt Your House" book, I think that was the name, they cleaned their dryer screen and collected all the lint from it for months. Put it in a bucket and add green paint, mix it up, apply to tombstones and let dry. The paint dries differently leaving odd patches of green and the texture of the lint adds to the effect. You could add "highlights" of dark yellow and dark or light greens.


On a side note, take that same dryer lint and mix paper mache paste with it to make a very nice paper clay. Actually you can just mix white elmers glue, or yellow wood glue, thinned with water to the lint to make the clay. The stuff is really great to work with.

Ok, sorry to threadjack, back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Lovin' all this information! Thanks, guys!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

Jaybo said:


> On a side note, take that same dryer lint and mix paper mache paste with it to make a very nice paper clay. Actually you can just mix white elmers glue, or yellow wood glue, thinned with water to the lint to make the clay. The stuff is really great to work with.
> 
> Ok, sorry to threadjack, back to your regularly scheduled thread.


Good to know anyway, I still need to make corpse hands and this technique would be great for doing that


----------

